# Who are you all?



## Aussdave (Sep 25, 2002)

Dear all at Pigeon talk. As some of you know I am knew to pigeons and have recently got my first pair. (Howard and Hattie). I have found this forum absolutely fantastic. Your help has been wonderful and incredibly useful. However, I don't really know anything about any of you. Your kindness and helpfullness, is well known to me, but who are you? If you would like to, could you post a small reply telling me a little about yourself. 

Me? David Sumarni, from Australia but living in Indonesia. I am 34 yrs old in Nov. My wife's name is Asih, she is from Indonesia. We don't have any children yet. This difficult task (for us) is taking some time. I trained and worked in Australia as a psychologist but am now teaching English in a high school in South Sumatra. I am living in a city called Palembang. 

My interest in pigeons is not new. What is new is that this time I actually have done something about it. That's about it I guess.

I hope that to hear from you all.

Take care

David


----------



## LadyandPheniox (Oct 17, 2002)

Hi David, Allow me to introduce myself.. My name is Sandra and I reside in Orange County NY, USA. I too am new to the forum, since Carl (BigBird) responded to an e-mail I sent concerning what type of pigeon I found. Pheniox has been with us now aprox. 1 1/2 months.

For 12 years I have practiced as a New Jersey Licensed Dental Assistant with a Certification in Oral Surg. I work part time right now while still being a full time mom to my sons Shawn, age 3 3/4yrs. and Jacob age 2 1/2. My husband is a Radiologic technologist, But is recovering from his 4th spinal fusion (which was done 7 Oct. 2002) We are hoping for a speedy recovery so he may return to work (he has been out since 1998) and I can return to my fave. occupation... being a mom.

I agree with you this site is VERY helpful, and the people have been GREAT!!

Nice to meet you









Regards,

Sandra 
AKA: L&P


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Great idea David,
I am Whitefeather's pal, Cindy. I live in Mesa, Arizona (outside the Phoenix area)
I am a retired cardiology / neurology tech.
Shifted gears a few years ago and now have my associated degree in law & love it.

Met my husband, Chuck, 36 yrs ago. He was a surgical tech at the hosp. where I worked. We Have a 21 year old son, who I must say is an absolute jewel.

I love the outdoors. In my younger years I Raised & trained 4 German Shephards, (at the same time) which were my constant companions. Needless to say I never seemed to have any problems with undesirables. lol.

I am currently a rescue volunteer for a local wildlife association. Hostess to a group of wonderful pigeons, ducks, roadrunners and whoever else stops by for a visit.

My everyday companion is "Spanky" our 16 year old solid black cat. We rescued him from the 'unthinkable' 12 years ago. He has been such a joy. Quite the personality.

I love to spend quality time with my family.

I enjoy each & every post on this site. I read every one of them & have learned a great deal.



[This message has been edited by AZWhitefeather (edited October 17, 2002).]


----------



## Wild Dove (Apr 9, 2002)

Hi David! And Welcome Sandra and Pheniox!
My name is Dawn and I live in Victoria, BC, Canada. I work as a wildlife rehabilitator here on the island. 
At the age of 38, I found my calling a year and a half ago. I spend my days being bitten, pooped on, and dodging all manner of regurgitation imaginable...and I can't imagine doing anything else!
Both my husband and I have an obsessive fascination with birds in general, and a very soft spot for pigeons and doves in particular.
Our home is graced with two white ring-neck doves, their adopted feral egg/hatchling/squabbie/squeaker/princess Noodle, and our newest adoptee...an abandoned fantail, Bailey. Not to mention three wonderful cats and our pond fish.
By the way, my father-in-law harkens back to Australia. His name....Howard.
Wild Dove


----------



## natrlhorse (Sep 21, 2002)

I'm Tori Seavey from Central California. I am a student and a horse trainer and I just took up breeding show pigeons this past summer. I have a small loft and about 20 birds, american fantails, komorner tumblers and hungarian giant house pigeons. You can view pictures of my birds at www.luckybk.com 
I do try to keep it updated but with new horses coming in I am a few weeks behind









------------------
Tori
Fantails, Komorner Tumblers and Hungarian Giant House Pigeons


----------



## hilary (Jun 20, 2002)

Hi David

I'm 41, was born and raised in South Africa and emigrated to Israel in 1994. I live on a kibbutz in the desert, about 20 kms from Eilat, where I manage our guesthouses.

I have a house full of animals - two white rats, four dogs, a pond full of fish, a bunny, five chickens, Mouse the sparrow, Ray the finch, two ducks and of course, Hercules the pigeon and his baby chicken, Velvet.

I have two amazing boys, Brandon and Ari, aged 14 and 15 - they are just the greatest!!!

I see you are in Indonesia - stay safe.

Hilary


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I will say it once again David, what a great idea. 
What fun it is to learn about the different members. And to think one word, "Pigeons", brought so many people together from so many different parts of the world. Thanks again. Cindy


----------



## Aussdave (Sep 25, 2002)

Thanks Cindy, It's nice meeting you all. I will be back online on Monday. I hope to meet many more of you. Take care everyone and have a nice weekend.

David


----------



## LadyandPheniox (Oct 17, 2002)

I agree Cindy!!! I am Learning SOOOO much here and would NEVER think about Not having a Pij around the house AGAIN!









Sandra

typing quietly Phen is still asleep as is the rest of the house


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hi David,

I'm 16 years old from Toronto, Canada. Homeschooled(So I get to watch pigeons all day







)
I started feeding a feral flock of about 140 pigeon on my balcony for one year, From among them I found sick ones and injured ones..Whom I would try to catch and nurse them back to health or take them over to a wildlife centre.
I had about 5 pairs all nesting at the same time on the balcony some had about 5 clutches, one after the other!
The leader of my flock was Bully and his wife Smoothie that were nesting there and after about 4 clutches on the balcony, the fifth one hatches and they were 2 beautiful squabies all of a sudden Bully disapeared








Smoothie couldn't care for them after 5 days they were still little runts so I took one baby and put him with another couple who had only 1 baby the same age and the other I brought in and took care of.
He ended up to be Tooty (He passed away last friday)
He was so gentle and thought of me as his mother then his mate...He would come and cooo with my hand and in the mornings sniggle on my bed moaning..I had fake eggs which I would place under him and he would sit on them until I removed them.
He was so beautiful and sweet, as soon as I looked at him I could see his eyes glow..He has such beautiful eyes! He was Smoothie and Bully's second son but he is the ONLY one that came out just like Bully! 
He is gone now and I hope (God willing) we will re-unite someday!
Just in August(I think) The manager of the building found out I was feeding the pigeons and put a paper up in the elevator saying NOT to feed any pigeons..SO I was heartbroken seeing all those little pigeons that grew up on my balcony come sit at the window and look in like "Why aren't you feeding us?"








Now after 2 months they all have turned wild again except afew of the ones that grew up on the balcony still sit at the window sometimes and most still trust me so I can catch the sick ones when I need to.
I have caught alot of pigeons that were sick, some died and some lived.
I did release my first pigeon that I got back from the centre and she still sleeps on my balcony everynight with another 25 pigeons.
At the centre there are still 2 left that I am waiting to get back and release..One who was egg bound and fell off the balcony in a seizure and the other broke her foot.
All my 140 pigeons that used to visit have names and I know who married who and who are their children even though they didn't nest on my balcon, I love them all so much









Oops sorry for the long post!

Mary http://community.webshots.com/album/52730444fJqBvu 

Afew pics of the pigeons in my flock.



[This message has been edited by maryco (edited October 18, 2002).]


----------



## matttazdan (Oct 18, 2002)

Well hello David
We are 3 students from Fiji. We enjoy pigeons very much. We would very much appreciate a package on caring for pigeons, if this is possible? We wish to start our own pigeon collony, then hopefully take over the world. We will create an army; the younger pigeons can work to help improve the empire, while our strong, hero pigeons will fight for world domination. Obviously, the plan is still in its developmebnt stages as we don't know how to care for pigeons. Also, funds are small here in Fiji.But our hearts are in one place, and one place only. PIGEON POWER. We're sure you will understand our fight. God Bless you all, fellow pigeon friends.
Love matttazdan


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Hi David (and all)

I live in Ontario Canada. We started out with pigeons in 1996, when our son thought that getting some racing pigeons would be fun. A friend told us how much fun it was, how it was such a cheap hobby (HA!), and helped us find some birds and a loft. 

We started out with a small 7x6 loft, and 6 birds.

Now, we have 3 lofts -- the original, a 10x32' one, and a 7x14' one. Last count, about 275 birds....









We also raise white pigeons, and do "dove" releases at weddings. 

Me, three kids (have 4-- one's moved out), hubby, 2 cats, 3 dogs, and a snake reside in the house. 4 Ringnecks also live in the lofts with the pigeons.

One thing for sure....life is never boring around here! LOL


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

My name is Ryan Harvey, live in Nova Scotia Canada,.. I have had pigeons for about 6-7 years and started with wild birds, now I have Flying Rollers, Homers, Chinese Owls, Canadain Show Rollers, Wild Birds and lots of crosses.. There are about 70-80 birds in the loft right now.

Later,

------------------
Ryan Harvey
~*~Crossbreed Lofts~*~
http://www.angelfire.com/or3/crossbreedloft


----------



## Aussdave (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi, thank you to the people who have posted some information about themselves. It is very nice to meet you all and to learn a little about you and what you do. I hope more people will post something on here. 

Mary, thank you for your post. It was you who inspired me to think of doing this in the first place. I read about your relationship with your pigeon friends and thought that I would like to know a little about you. I then thought, I don't know anything about anyone in here. So, thank you for your inspiration. Take care

David


----------



## spoungebobb (Oct 9, 2002)

My name is Jennifer .. we are from Brisbane / Australia ( a fellow Aussie..)


----------



## spoungebobb (Oct 9, 2002)

AusDave / All

Forgot to mention my pigeons.. we only have 2 pair of white fantails who have recently had babies... all was going well until one pair was only feeding one of their babies... hence my frantic search online to find out some information to help save and adopt our little baby pigeon " Chester"...

Our kids thought pigeons would be easy pets.. lol they're not though ..the rewards are better than the negatives however... We are now purchasing a bigger loft to get some more pigeons... will keep updating....
Where abouts in Aus are you originally from 
?? We are havin severe bushfires here and heat !!


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Although I haven't been posting on here lately, I'll still let you know a little (ha-ha) about me. I have 2 pigeons. Turkey (male) and Shuku (female). 

Turkey was nearly run over by myself and my car late one night. I stuck him in a cloth bag thinking there was something wrong with him and took him home. When I got home I saw the little baby fuzz on the sides of his head. 

Debating whether I should take him to a bird sanctuary or raise him myself to be released I decided to take on the responsibilities myself. I was worried anyone else would put him to sleep, and seeing that he had nothing wrong with him I didn't feel I would do him any harm. 

Then I was told that I had imprinted on him and he could not be released. It didn't take me long to understand this was true and I began preparations for long term care. 

It took me a lot of planning to build his big indoor cage, and even longer for the plans of an aviary/loft. I'm still planning those details out. 

Meanwhile I knew he needed a companion. I got in touch with someone who races pigeons. He had a squeaker that had been brutally pecked at by chickens that he kept under his loft. He was thinking to keep her as a breeder, but when I came along he said I could have her for free. This is 1 month after finding Turkey. I named her Shuku (shoo-coo). In an Indian book that I read it said that was to mean second. She is from the POBAR line of pigeons, which apparently has a record of breeding excellent racing pigeons. As soon as she learned to fly she was shooting like a bullet around the house. Now I have noticed that she has to flap really hard to keep the speed that Turkey does so gracefully. She has a hard time climbing height in short distances. I believe this is because of her chicken attack injuries. 

Recently Turkey and Shuku have laid their first clutch of eggs. I have replaced them with fake eggs. They are so fascinating to watch. My children love them very much. The birds tolerate the kids, and have landed on them a few times. 

I could go on and on and on about them. They have changed my life. Maybe more stories later.

It has been nice to get to know you all through this thread of messages.

Julie
PS. I named him Turkey because he was acting like such a Turkey. I found myself saying "You Turkey!" a lot.



[This message has been edited by turkey (edited October 21, 2002).]


----------



## Aussdave (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi Turkey, nice to meet you. Thank you for your reply. I enjoyed reading it. Do you have any pics of Turkey and Shuku? (great names) They sound like great fun. I'm still quite new to pigeons. I've had Howard and Hattie for just two weeks. They already have two eggs they are sitting on. I'm a bit nervous about it. I hope they have babies inside. Howard and Hattie are still not used to me and when I get close to them they coo loudly and try to peck me. I guess it will take more time. 

Thanks also for your help with my loft building. I'm at a bit of a loss as to what to put inside it. 

David


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

I have pictures! I am trying to put together a new site for them, so as soon as I do, I'll post the site address here.

I'm looking into my files for loft advice now.

Julie


----------



## Peapicker (Sep 18, 2000)

G'day, David,
Good to meet you. I'm Marjorie. I was born in England and we immigrated to Australia when I was eleven years old. We lived in Albany, WA, and later Perth. My mother now lives in Adelaide. I live in Kentucky with my husband, Austin, whom I met when he was stationed in Australia. We have two grown children, and five grandchildren. Our love affair with pigeons began when a feral pigeon found us about three years ago. His wing was damaged so we took him in and gave him lots of love and rest, and then, when he was well, attempted to release him but he didn't leave. He would fly around the yard and then fly back into the house again. His name was Pige. He eventually did fly away - lured by a female. But we were hooked! Now we have two fantails that we found at a flea market in deplorable condition. We nursed them back to health, and they share our home along with a dog, cat, and two budgies.
We live in Kentucky. Everything I know about pigeons I have learned from the wonderful group of people who are members here, and also another group I belong to.
I'm glad you're here.
Marjorie


----------



## Pixie (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi ya,
My name is Pixie.I am a wildlife rehabber and artist and have recently moved to S.California from Oregon.While in oregon my hubby and I lived for 5 years in a tipi and 3 in a yurt on over 1,500 acres of wilderness.

I am really into non electric,off the grid living and am fascinated with simple non electric technologies.

I enjoy spinning wool and dyeing it with home grown plants,sewing on my tredle sewing machine,bird watching,hiking,music(donovan,Grateful Dead,and any and all bluegrass / ole'timey music).I also enjoy playing the lap dulcimer.

I consider myself a liberal and am a memeber of the green party.

I live curently with my hubby 2 parrots ,a starling and 6 unreleasable pigeons.We put up our yurt in my mother in laws backyard temporarily,as the land we were on got turned into an ATV park .We are curently saving money to buy our own land.

I can be moody and when I am melancholy I love listening to a good Joni Mitchele alblum(yes,I prefer VINYL to c.d).

I also work with a local facility that is a refuge for many unreleasable animals of all kinds.I will be helping to train animals and present programs to schools and other facilities.
Probably more than you wanted to know,but thats me-in a nutshell!

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Good evening All,
What fun & it is reading about all you wonderful 'pigeon' people. 
Who would have thought a 'pigeon' could bring so many people together? How great is that? Cindy


----------



## Aussdave (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi Julie, I look forward to seeing the pictures. I'm also going to take some pictures this weekend and hopefully I can put them onto my website that I am constructing. 

Nice to meet you Marjorie. You sure do a bit of travelling. It's nice to have you on here too. 

thanks 
David


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

I guess I talked more about my birds then I did about myself. I'm a Mom/wife. I home school my 3 kids. I also work part time being a substitute for paper routes. That is how I found my first pigeon Turkey. That is how I found you guys! 

I live in sunny Florida. I don't get to see snow anymore. I sometimes miss it around Christmas time, but wouldn't want to move back up north. 

I have my pictures in a web site now. Please view them, but understand that I have more in there then just pigeons. 
http://community.webshots.com/user/jujubear29 

Julie

[This message has been edited by turkey (edited October 25, 2002).]


----------



## critterlover2 (Jan 15, 2001)

Good morning,
It's been several months since I have been able to post here and I am so glad to see so many familiar people still here and many new ones!

I live in the Central Valley in CA, 37 yrs. old, married and no children of the human species







I have loved animals of all kinds all my life. But like many, or most, people I never really noticed pigeons until one chilly April morning a squab literally fell into my life. She grew into a gorgeous little creature that we have lived our lives around for the past 3 years, her name is Dinky.
She is the most precious, spunky, determined and loving little girl. Not a happy camper she was when I found a ring neck dove sitting on a driveway in the blazing heat of summer and brought her home. Dinky is not real keen on sharing (that includes my husband who she has chosen for her mate) so it took quite awhile before she accepted Lovey enough to let her eat, drink and move about the house as she chose.
I work for a florist and drive this area all day every day so our little pigeon family grows as I find injured ones here and there. To say I'm hooked on pigeons is an understatement. My eyes are always to the sky, they completely facinate me.
To date we have Dinky and Lovey, Dante' (I found a cat mauling him in the street) Snowball, we believe to have been lost from one of several 'white dove releases' that had been done previous to spotting him many blocks from the ferel flocks of this town. Then Onnano, she was a victim of poisoning. Found her convulsing in a dirt lot, but she made it back








It's been very nice to read about everyone and how pigeons came into their lives. What a great group we have here!

Best,
Terri


----------



## WhiteysFriends (Aug 19, 2002)

We are two lawyers in southern Calif. Bob used to have pigeons when he was in high school, and has talked for years about getting some. But we never did until Bob (who is also a runner) found a broken winged pigeon at the track one day. We fixed that guy, whom we called Graybird, up and eventually he could fly. He was lonely, and so we got ******, who was then about a month old. But the first time we let them fly outside, Graybird went away for good. So then ****** was lonely, so we got him some friends -- Robert and Henny. They had one chick, who is Henson. Then they 2 more clutches for a total of 4 babies. They're really sweet and live outside in 2 nice lofts that our friend Stan built for them. We used to let them fly free, but then a hawk appeared and almost took Henson. So now they stay in. We are building an aviary, where they will be able to fly around, almost like being completely free. It is an octagonal structure, about 9 feet high and 12 feet in diameter. Stan is helping us build it. The avairy should be finished this weekend, or early next week. Maybe we can then find a way to post some pictures for you.


----------



## Aussdave (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi and thankyou for your reply. It is very nice to meet you all. It's great hearing how you became interested in pigeons. 

If you haven't posted a reply about yourself yet, it would be nice to meet you and learn how you became interested in pigeons. 

Thanks
David


----------



## Afra (Sep 12, 2002)

LOL, if you REALLY want to know a bit about me and how I came to be involved in pigeons, do a search on my name here at Pigeons.com. Read my introductory thread to this group. My story is SO long, I don't have time to repeat it here. Maybe that'll give you an idea as to who I am and how I came to love pigeons as I do now.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Dave,

I am Terry (Teresa) Whatley and I live in Lake Forest CA. I am 54 years old and am a systems analyst and computer programmer by trade. My involvement with pigeons started with my now going on 16 year old Traveler (no I haven't had him that long .. only about 3 years) who was my very first pigeon rescue. Traveler was shortly followed by Stinky, and then my beloved baby Ptero. The rest is history and there have been literally hundreds of pigeons come through my life, my care, my heart, my hands, and certainly through my backyard in the past 3+ years. 

Many years ago, I was a dog and cat rescue person and after "retiring" from that with a final count of 4 dogs and more than 20 cats, I took a very short vacation. Then I got involved with abandoned domestic ducks and geese .. from that came the pigeons, starlings, and sparrows, and a burning desire to be a wildlife rehabilitator. Not being able to obtain the necessary state and federal permits for this, I have settled myself into a life of trying to help all non-protected (by law) avian species.

Many of my pigeon rescues can be viewed at:

http://www.rims.net/pics.htm 


Terry Whatley




[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited October 28, 2002).]


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I read all the posts and even though we have a web site, the story of how we got involoved in pigeons is not there. It was, but after we moved to VA I re-did the web site. Anyway, here goes.........first of all I (Renee) met my husband (Everett) on line in a chat room. That is another story all together. LOL.
We used to go to a local flea market every week end and once when we went there was a guy there selling pigeons, goats, lambs, chickens...ect....Well Everett was looking at the pigeons while I looked at all the other animals.I walked over and he was holding one and I said "buy it". I thought we would take them home, put them in a cage like a parakeet and that would be the end of that. I thought they would be pets. Well, we wound up buying two. The guy put them in a gunny sack and I had a fit. I said "you can't carry those poor birds around in a gunny sack"!!, so I insisted that we make another round of the flea market to find some kind of cage or carrier and we did so I was much happier after we got the birds out of the sack. Once we got home, Everett went to the pole barn and began constructing a small cage for our two pigeons which I had named Grenville and Beatrice. Later that evening after the cage was built my husband pulled out a book about Lofts. Come to find out he had raised pigeons as a teenager so he knew about pigeons. I didn't have a clue!! LOL
So, the next week we began to construct a loft in the back yard, bought some squeakers from a guy in New York and the rest is history. I've really enjoyed reading all the other posts.


----------



## Aussdave (Sep 25, 2002)

That's a great story Renee. It's nice to meet you and Everett. Do you still have Grenville and Beatrice?

I really enjoyed your homepage. You have certainly come a long way since buying to pigeons at a market. Your loft is amazing. I'm sure with the care you give your pigeons that you will be winning more races soon. 

Thanks
David


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Renee, I am not able to view the web site on your profile. Is it the correct site?

Julie


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't know why it won't work. If I type the address in it works ok but the link in our profile does not work. I even tried to re-type it in the profile but that didn't work either. ?????









> Originally posted by turkey:
> *Renee, I am not able to view the web site on your profile. Is it the correct site?
> 
> Julie*


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Let's try this.
www.lovebirdsloft.com 


> Originally posted by turkey:
> *Renee, I am not able to view the web site on your profile. Is it the correct site?
> 
> Julie*


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

No, we no longer have the two "flea market" birds. We cut down on the number of birds we brought with us to VA because we didn't want to have a bunch of prisoners here. We still have more than we want and I personally don't like to keep the birds locked up forever, but that's the price you (or should I say the birds) pay in this racing game.


> Originally posted by Aussdave:
> *That's a great story Renee. It's nice to meet you and Everett. Do you still have Grenville and Beatrice?
> 
> I really enjoyed your homepage. You have certainly come a long way since buying to pigeons at a market. Your loft is amazing. I'm sure with the care you give your pigeons that you will be winning more races soon.
> ...


----------



## Ptincerider65 (Jul 15, 2002)

Hi my name is Tyler Nottingham and Im 15. I am currently studying to be a collision and refinishing machanic.I have been invovled in pigeons for about a year and I love them, I raise and race racing homers. I have about 40 racers and 20 breeders. I hope to have some great breeding stock by the end of the year so look me up I might be able to give you some if you are interested. I am glad you have decided to join us. You know there are very few people into pigeons and it is such a blessing when a new comer like you comes into caring for our great birds. I hope that you injoy every moment of your birds and that you care for them for all time.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

I am 53 and I live in the UK with my pigeons, 2 dogs and 3 cats.

Three years ago I was walking through the market place when a little injured squab fell in my path and I instantly became a pigeon rescuer! I had no idea about how to look after a pigeon and no access to the Internet, but someone told me it needed to be hand fed soaked seed and that I should dip its beak in water until it drank. Then, as I was preparing its food this tiny, ugly bird waggled her wings and looked into my eyes so appealingly that I fell in love with her and then with all pigeons









I have since rescued quite a few. Some of my babies have been released, others have moved on to a wildlife hospital which had the facilities to teach them how to survive as free birds, and others have stayed with me. I currently have 11 in an aviary in my garden.

Cynthia

------------------
_All beings are fond of themselves, they like pleasure, they hate pain, they shun destruction, they like life and want to live long. To all, life is dear; hence their life should be protected.

-Mahavira_

[This message has been edited by cyro51 (edited October 31, 2002).]


----------



## Aussdave (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi Tyler and Cynthia, it's nice to meet you both. There are so many wonderful stories on here. I guess you nursing pigeons back to health is meant to be Cynthia. It sound like you are doing great work. 

I often wonder if I am doing the best I can for Howard and Hattie. I guess I will learn as time goes by. 

Thanks 

David


----------



## Lisa (Oct 30, 2002)

Hi, My name is Lisa and I live in Delaware, USA. I've had birds in my life for many years...Cockatiels, Parakeets, Amazons, Macaws, etc. I got into some breeding and showing of Cockatiels, and the next thing I knew I was taking in all kinds of birds. People even bring me wild baby birds to raise and release. I've always loved Pigeons. Companion birds waste alot of food, so I always "recycled" to the wild birds and they seem to love it, especially the wild pigeons. My first Pigeon came into my life last January. He was a fuzzy baby and just about dead when I visited my first loft. I asked the man if I could try and raise it; he said it probably wouldn't make it. The bird actually started to keel over and I gave it mouth to mouth and warmed him up and then stuffed him down inside my sweatshirt while I drove home to get to the baby food! You should have seen the look on the racing pigeon guy's face when I did that! Anyway, this little Pigeon made it, and stole my heart. I now have over 100 pigeons of various types. Some have special needs from injuries. They are so sweet and gentle; they know I love them so much. When I'm not caring for birds, I work as a mortgage rep. One day, I'd like to relocate to a warm climate, maybe AZ, and sell bird supplies and food, sort of like a combination feed store and landscape supply, but geared for making your home and yard bird friendly. Right now I have a small home, and I have birds in every room! I baby sit birds when people go on vacation, too. I'm not the only eccentric bird nut either...I have a few friends who do bird rescue out of their homes, too. I guess we're just a bunch of bird brains. (and loving it)


----------



## Eileen (Aug 17, 2002)

Hi, my name is Eileen and I live in Queens, NY. I am 38, married, have two cats (Tobias and Olivia-Jean) and two rats (Agatha and
Millicent).

I have been a bodily injury claims adjuster for the past many years and, not feeling very fulfilled, went back to school & recently graduated from college with an Associates Degree in Veterinary Technology.

I've been working in a vet's office part time since June, and many a pigeon are brought in (babies, injured). Since I have some wildlife rehabilitation experience, I always end up trying to fix the pigeons.

This forum and its wonderful members have been a tremendous help, and we welcome you aboard.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Bonjour,

My name is Suzanne, I live in Montréal. I rescued an injured pigeon when I was a little 10 years old girl, and Victor lived with me for 15 years. Since then, I had many other birds... conure, quails, doves... Since last january, I had 7 baby ringneck doves borned at home. I just love babies! I have 2 sons 12 and 9 and I am pleased to see they love birds as much as I do







I am a librarian and I keep 2 doves with me at work, this is a real pleasure!
I archived old and recent photos at http://cf.photos.yahoo.com/bc/plumecolombeau/ 
I love this board!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Suzanne,
Your pictures were absolutely wonderful.
Such detail. Your birds are beautiful.
Thank you so much for sharing them with us.
Cindy


----------



## Aussdave (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi, nice to meet you both. I'm so glad we did this. There are many fascinating stories, people and pigeons on here. 

Thanks David


----------



## Erin (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi! My name is Erin and I just found this site a few weeks age when I found a pigeon with a broken wing. I am 21 and live in Rochelle IL, I have no kids and am not married, but have 3 dogs 4 cats and 1 racoon whom I found when he was a pink hairless baby but has grown up to a huge racoon that is like a ragdoll, I hear all these negitive stories about racoons and could never even think of my Gus doing anyting except making a mess and wanting me to hold him all the time. But now for my pigeon he is very sweet but is a little wild! I enjoy having him but cannot keep him, since I have all the other animals, his wing is heeling and he is begining to fly a little hopefully he will recover. But for now I am looking for a home for him. He is so great he is grey with a green and purple head and he looks really fat but that could be his feathers to i guess. I am sooooo! glad I found this site everyone has been so helpfull, if it was'nt for all of you I would be totally lost!! Well it was very nice to read everyones stories and hope to keep in touch!!!


----------



## anto37 (Nov 8, 2002)

hi all im anthony from MA. im a new member and don't have pigeons yet. (convincing parents is hard)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Anthony and Welcome to pigeons.com!

Pigeons do make wonderful pets. Do you have other pets already? Perhaps you can show your parents some of the wonderful stories here about pet pigeons. It might help with their decision making process.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Aussdave (Sep 25, 2002)

I hope you can convince your folks to let you get some pigeons. They are a real treat to have. I'm sure both you and your parents would enjoy having them around. 

Nice to meet you and good luck with your parents. 

David


----------



## Charmily (Nov 14, 2002)

Hi! Its great to meet you all as well! I literally joined two nites ago & have already learned so much, recieved much needed advice & am prowling around for a buddy for my "Pearl", a feral rescue w/ an amputayed wing. We live w/ other rescued animals: 1 horse, 3 greyhounds, 1 cat, lots'o fish and too many hamsters!







This is a great place to go when you need help- I know I sure have benefitted. Hope to be making lots more posts- see ya!
Charmily


----------

